# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Operatie keelamandelen

## proesthoest

Hallo allemaal  :Smile:  ,

Ik ben 5 dagen geleden geopereerd aan mijn keelamandelen, operatie zelf ging heel goed. 
Ik moest een dagje in het ziekenhuis blijven, daar had ik niet zoveel last van de pijn. Maar dat komt denk ik door al die pijnstillers die ze mij gaven, en dat ik ook nog steeds dat narcose gevoel had ( ik heb echt bijna de hele dag geslapen)
Eenmaal thuis begonnen de klachten natuurlijk, eerste paar dagen had ik gewoon een beetje keelpijn etc, maar nu ( vooral ) als ik s'ochtends wakker word heb ik zooooooooooooooo'n oorpijn, ik ga der echt dood aan (:
Wat kan ik hieraan doen? Als ik normaal zit/sta/loop heb ik er geen last van behalve als ik opsta na het slapen.
& vandaag, hele tijd als ik slik, heb ik zown brandend 'zuur' (?) in mijn keel/mond , het is echt heel raar om uit te leggen maar het voelt echt vies aan. Is hier iets aan te doen?
Ik drink al super veel water en eet duizenden ijsjes, en gebruik ook zetpillen, dus ik weet niet wat ik verder tegen de pijn kan doen.
Hebben jullie nog tips of weten jullie wat dit 'zuur' is ? Het voelt gewoon als een soort water, maar dan zurig ? IDK.

O, en tijdens het slikken krijg ik ook af en toe gewoon een hele vieze smaak & geur in de mond. Ik heb op diverse forums gelezen dat dit een grijze smurrie is in je keel & dat het betekent dat het aan het genezen is, maar ik vind het echt super smerig. Ik heb al vla gegeten en drop in me mond gestopt maar het komt de hele tijd terug.

Haha sorry voor de hele levensverhaal,
groetjes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Proesthoest,

Vervelend zeg dat je bij thuiskomt zo'n last van je klachten kreeg  :Frown: 
Heb je ook pijnstillers voor thuis gekregen of advies van wat je wel en niet mag eten?

Ik vond de volgende informatie, ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt;
* Het verwijderen van de amandelen is een operatie die veel pijn kan veroorzaken en die bij thuiskomst van het ziekenhuis gedurende meerdere dagen geen normale voeding toelaat. Gedurende minstens één week is warm en vast voedsel af te raden omdat de keel nog steeds kwetsbaar is. IJsjes, soep en puree zijn de enige oplossingen! Bij volwassenen is de herstelperiode langer dan bij kinderen: u mag uitgaan van twee moeilijke weken. In elk geval is toezicht noodzakelijk zolang de keel niet volledig hersteld is. Het is inderdaad mogelijk dat wanneer de na de operatie gevormde korst loskomt (dat gebeurt meestal 14 dagen na de ingreep), een mogelijk gevaarlijke bloeding ontstaat. Het is en blijft dus belangrijk contact op te nemen met een arts wanneer keelpijn optreedt en uiteraard in geval van bloeding tijdens deze periode. staat in die artikel http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...keel+amandelen
* Op de plaats van de verwijderde amandelen ontstaat een grijswit beslag; dat is normaal en geen teken van ontsteking. Het geeft soms een vieze smaak in de mond en uw kind kan daardoor ook enkele dagen een beetje weeïg uit de mond ruiken. Dit beslag verdwijnt na ongeveer een week. Soms gaat dat gepaard met een lichte bloeding.
Geef uw kind de eerste dagen zacht voedsel, koud of lauw. De eerste dagen na de operatie regelmatig laten drinken, dat houdt de keel schoon. Drie maal een klein slokje is beter dan éénmaal een grote. Ook waterijsjes zijn prima. Vermijd zure en koolzuurhoudende dranken en melkproducten, geef de eerste dagen geen zuidvruchten of bananen. _(Bron; kno.nl, kinderen)_
* Het herstel
De dag na de operatie heeft zich in de keel op de plaats van de verwijderde amandelen een grijsgeel beslag gevormd, dat de wond afdekt. Dit is een normaal verschijnsel en geen gevolg van een keelontsteking. Onder dit beslag geneest de keel in ongeveer een week, daarna verdwijnen de gele vlekken. Een lichte koorts, tot ongeveer 38,5 ºC, en oorpijn horen ook bij het normale genezingsproces. De volledige genezing na de operatie duurt enkele weken. U kunt nog enkele maanden last hebben van een trekkend gevoel achter in de keel als gevolg van littekenvorming. Soms is de smaak tijdelijk verminderd of veranderd. Deze verschijnselen zijn normale reacties na een amandeloperatie. U hoeft zich hierover niet ongerust te maken. Wij raden u aan de eerste week na uw ontslag uit het ziekenhuis nog niet te gaan werken. Daarna kunt u al uw werkzaamheden weer normaal uitvoeren. _(Bron; rijnland.n)_

Heel veel sterkte en beterschap!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## proesthoest

Hallo Luuss,

Dankjewel voor je berichtje  :Smile:  
Ik heb gister een hele erge avond gehad  :Frown:  Een van de korstjes kwam los te zitten en kwam letterlijk bijna m'n mond uit, ik kreeg geen adem meer en raakte helemaal in paniek. Ik moest kokhalzen , wat verschrikkelend pijn doet omdat je keel al een grote wond is. Na 3 keer bijna gestikt te zijn, kwam hij niet meer terug naar boven, ik dachk dat ik hem misschien doorgeslikt had, maar als ik slik voel ik hem weer.
Ik ben super bang dat hij weer naar boven probeert te komen, want ik durfde hierdoor de hele nacht niet te slapen en heb als een klein kind lopen huilen.
Ik heb alleen zetpillen gekregen, en die doen het goed bij mij, ze stillen de pijn en dat is genoeg voor me, maar die vieze korst die baart mij echt zorgen. Ik durf nou ook helemaal geen water meer te drinken en ook niet meer te slikken.
Ik hoop dat ie snel weggaat  :Frown: 

Nogmaals bedankt voor je mailtje,
groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo proesthoest,

Vervelend als er iets vast zit waardoor je niet durft te slapen!
Fijn dat de zetpillen goed werken!
Is de wond inmiddels helemaal geheeld?
Heb je nog veel klachten gehad?
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Hella

Lieve Luuss......

ik moet 14 juni geopereerd worden aan de amandelen in A.dam en zie daar met mijn slikfobie en allergie (diphenylguanidine) als een beer tegenop  :EEK!: 

Als ik dan ook nog bovenstaande lees van die korst die losschiet dan blijf ik er al helemaal in.

----------

